# Tempestade Tropical DANNY (Atlântico 2009 #4)



## Vince (26 Ago 2009 às 16:44)

No Atlântico a leste das Bahamas formou-se a Tempestade Tropical DANNY a partir da perturbação 92L. Observações de superfície e sondagens efectuadas por avião confirmar um LLC bem constituído e ventos com intensidade suficiente para o sistema ser classificado de Tempestade Tropical, embora existam algumas dúvidas se será mesmo tropical ou subtropical.


Imagem de satélite mostra um bom LLC mas a convecção bastante confinada a leste/nordeste do centro








As previsões apontam para uma intensificação gradual ao largo da costa leste dos EUA podendo chegar à categoria de Furacão.









> 000
> WTNT35 KNHC 261443
> TCPAT5
> BULLETIN
> ...





*As análises, previsões ou alertas neste fórum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal. Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do NHC (National Hurricane Center) ou outras entidades com essa função.*

*Links úteis:*
Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2009 às 10:04)

A Tempestade Tropical Danny continua a ser um sistema bastante atípico sem possuir uma estrutura tropical clássica. A circulação tem sido um pouco caótica e durante a noite reformou um outro centro à superfície. A convecção e os ventos mais fortes estão limitados a uma zona a nordeste do centro. A maioria dos modelos insiste que o Danny evolua para Furacão.


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2009 às 10:46)

Este DANNY tem sido uma quebra cabeças perceber que sistema é este. Circulação à superfície deambulante com recolocações constantes, convecção nunca esteve associada ao centro, sinais de circulações nos níveis médios ténues e completamente desacoplados da superfície, ventos mais fortes muito afastados do centro, etc,etc. Cada vez tenho mais dúvidas de que isto alguma vez tenha sido um ciclone tropical e só a proximidade da costa e da corrente do golfo explicam esta classificação.

Seja como for, o DANNY tem apenas 24-48 horas para fazer algo nesse sentido, e só a imprevisibilidade e os sustos que pregam por vezes estes sistemas mantém alguma (pouca) esperança que melhore, pois depois começará a interagir com um cavado vindo de leste. As previsões tem sido obviamente revistas em baixa.


----------

